# Wandering Moments



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I could not for the life of me think of a good title for what will likely be a random journal.

*Wandering Moments*
_I Own a Fruit Loop of a Mare_​
I was watching my mare, Luna, the other day with her pasture mate and decided that the pair of them are just dumber then a box of rocks together.

Don't get me wrong, I love Luna. She is very sweet and takes care of her person, but she is not a leader. At the moment she is out with a 2 year old filly, Katniss. Katniss is the biggest ditz of a horse I have ever seen. Sweet, but.. not quite right in the head. She sniffs electric fence. Has two speeds: walk, run, and is pretty flighty. 

My barn owner (Kat's owner) and myself were discussing their need for a leader, and after watching them I can't help but agree. 

This is how they spend their days:

Katniss tries to herd Luna around. Luna kicks out, Katniss kicks out. Neither one of them hit each other. So what do they do? They run around kicking and bucking at each other without actually making contact and without actually deciding who out of the two of them is _the boss.

_Together they have no confidence. Katniss's flightyness is rubbing off on Luna, making her a little more spooky. Neither one of them will go in the run-in shed anymore (regardless of the fact that they HAD been in there when a 3rd horse was in the mix.)

We have decided to move them into a smaller field closer to the barn and more horses, and maybe give them a 3rd again. The reason the 3rd was taken out was she was getting a little too aggressive with them (and needed to come into the barn for more handling.)

Moving them closer will also make it easier for me to grab Luna to mess with and ride. Right now she's almost a 1/4 mile away from the barn and I am lazy. It's UPHILL darn it. 

Still, I think if they're going to settle down they'll need a leader. The problem is we don't have many horses that can go out with them. A little 18 year old Welsh Pony, the 4 year old that was beating on them, and that is about it. The others are either babies, pregnant, or on a special diet. 

And that is my random post of the day.

Mandatory picture of Luna sporting a new saddle pad and headstall (which I was adjusting, hence the unbuckle-ness-osity.) 










She is pro at the grumpy look.




This winter Luna will become acquainted with blankets. I leave her out and her old owner brought her in during the cold months, and she already shivered in 60 degree rain. So if it's going to be wet and cold, she'll learn to like a blanket.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

*A Bit of Random and Cute *

This journal/blog really has no rhyme or reason to it. Ah well.

*Stryder*

Anyone who's seen any of my posts on Stryder probably know just how special he is. And when I say special, I don't mean the awesome variety. I mean more the window-licking variety. 

I board on a small breeding farm and we are running out of horses that can be his field buddy. He's learned he can push some of them around. Thankfully we've found the perfect mare to stick him with. She is 16 and has been the best fit so far for keeping him in line. Unfortunately she is only here till next summer so I have no idea what we'll do then.

When I say she keeps him in line, she doesn't let him get into trouble. For example, he loves chasing the lawn mower when they mow the fence lines. He'll run right along with it and get hit in the face with whatever is being shot out of the blades. This mare does not let him do that. She chases him off and makes him stand behind her while they 'watch' from a safe distance. It's adorable. She's taught him more about respect then I ever could on the ground.

I hope he grows. He's a solid 14.3 and looks to me like he's got a lot of growing left to do, but as it stands right now he's too small for me. We'll see what he looks like as a 3 year old. 

For now, here's his classy face.










*Luna

*Luna, Luna, Luna..sometimes I wonder if you really are 10 years old. Why must you act like a flighty filly? 

Luna got another new friend yesterday, and has taken to her right away. She still has Kat, but they were moved into a pasture closer to the barn that was already occupied. So now she gets a QH friend who's about 4 years old and just as uh..well.. All three of them are one brick short of a full load. It's the extra special field.

This is her, and her new buddy Quinn. Luna is like her mini-me. Katniss is not impressed and keeps trying to squeeze between them.










She always looks like she's glaring with that scelra. 


and in other news, she totally got kicked in the leg. I put some silver-spray liquid bandage stuff on it. Hopefully it doesn't get infected like her head did a few weeks ago - I can't keep buying antibodies every month. I'll check it today and clean it off/put some stuff on it. I feel like it might have warranted being wrapped.

Why do I own two accident prone horses?










She has rain rot on her back. She's been on flax seed and I was really hoping it would do the trick to not get rain rot, but it didn't. When I get some extra cash I'll try the cattle grade vitamin thing a few people on here have recommended. Thankfully it's scabby enough that I can curry it right off, so maybe I can ride soon. Shame it's suppose to rain all weekend.

*And in OTHER NEWS. - The Cutness

*We found kittens! 

There are two momma cats at our barn that we've been trying to catch (and failing.) They have kittens about twice a year. We catch them, tame them and rehome them. Or if they can't find homes, we get them fixed and they become new barn kitties. 

We weren't sure where this batch of kittens were for the longest time. Momma doesn't take very good care of them so we were concerned they might have died (natural selection isn't always a bad thing.) But there they were last night playing in the entrance of the hay shed.




















So cute!

I want the cream colored one. I may break my "No cats' rule and take her. 

There were four, but the other Momma cat stole one. We had to remove it since that cat didn't have anymore milk left. No idea why she took the baby, she's never done that before but she was carrying it around like a prize. So we took it early. 

The fun part will be catching them. Hopefully Momma will bring them down to the barn soon to show them where the cat food is, it'll be easier then digging through that wood pile. 

And I believe that's all from me today.



​


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Darn it all, I am riding today.


It's been several weeks since I've been able to ride Luna. I didn't want to mess with her leg injury, but now I believe it's to a point where it won't jerk open if we do a little trotting. I don't plan on doing much, it'll be the 5th time I'm on her since I've owned her. Just walk, do some circles, some trotting. We're both out of shape. 

The biggest problem I have with her is she's very 'looky' and doesn't pay much attention to her rider. She's worried. But she is sweet and doesn't usually do anything but look around. Was going to ride yesterday but 30mph winds were a big no.











I'm looking forward to it. The only problem I have now is it gets dark so early, thank you time change. So I gotta pop out of work early enough to get a ride in.


Meanwhile, I'm getting pretty excited about Stryder. His wither is finally taller than my shoulder. I was getting worried there that he wasn't going to be big enough for me to ride, but he is still growing and I can't wait to see what he looks like come spring. This spring I'll be sending him off for 30 days, he hits 3 in March so I was debating sending him in April.

He is sooo fuzzy.


----------

